# ¿proyecto imposible de coche o no?



## mizashi (Dic 10, 2006)

wenas a todos, queria saber si entre todos podriamos hacer lo siguiente. Seria un circuito para conectar en cualquier coche, la cuestion es que tuviera varias funciones que se mostraran a traves de un display LCD alfanumerico. Podria tener funciones como temperatura exterior, interior y del motor (todas en grados, se conseguiria mediante algunos sensores y un convertidor), se le podrian añadir algunas funciones mas tipicas como hora y fecha. Tambien se podria intentar hacer un indicador en tanto por cien de la gasolina restante(esto seria lo mas dificil creo yo). Y para complicarlo mas se podria poner incluso un tacometro que nos muestre las rpm del motor en el lcd. La forma de cambiar las opciones seria mediante un simple boton. Quizas sea un poco complicado. ¿Que pensais? 

PD: si nos ponemos a fantasear tambien se podria poner unos sensores de presion en las ruedas para que si se desinchan mas de una cierta presion, la pantalla lcd nos muestre que rueda esta desinchada.


----------



## thors (Dic 11, 2006)

lo describes es ya standar en vehiculos de lujo , y la computadora realiza estas funciones 
creo que es posible ,,solo se necesitaria tener un elevado nivel de programacion en 
microcontarladores del tipo PIC para usar el minimo de hardware asociado y trabajar todas las variables en digital para evitar los ajustes  analogos

en resumen si puedo aportar  aky tamos de momento
observa este link  

http://usuarios.lycos.es/jomasi/cuentakm.htm


----------



## mizashi (Dic 11, 2006)

guau, pedazo esquema pero hace exactamente lo que e dicho e incluso mas, el unico problema es la programacion del pic que debe ser bastante complicada. Ahora no puedo leerlo con tranquilidad ya que estoy construyendo una insoladora casera y tengo un pequeño proyecto entre manos pero en cuanto pueda le echo un ojo o dos a esto jeje.

Gracias thors


----------



## Malik (Dic 11, 2006)

precisamente yo estoy construyendo como proyecto final de carrera algo parecido. es un ordenador de automovil con temperatura exterior, velocidad , nivel de combustible, consumo y ademas un detector de nivel de alcoholemia y te puedo decir que es factible pero que es bastante jodido, si lo llego a saber me pillo otra cosa. La programacion es bastante pesada pero el diseño en si no es muy dificil. Yo he pillado el PIC16F877 por el conversor que tiene y numero de entradas/salidas.


----------



## mizashi (Dic 11, 2006)

jejeje pues ya nos iras informaciónrmando si kieres de como avanza el proyecto, ya me supongo que lo mas pesado sera la programacion.

Te deseo suerte ya que yo tambien estoy con mi proyecto final de carrera. SAludos


----------



## redvia (Ago 16, 2007)

Hola me llamo vicente, soy de zaragoza, y sigo este foro desde hace un tiempo, resulta muy interesante por lo que aportais.

PANEL LCD COCHE
Me interesa mucho este tema y llevo buscando algo decente mucho tiempo, quien tenga su proyecto y pueda compartirlo, estaria genial.
un saludo a tod@s.

--Redvia--


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 17, 2007)

La mejor manera de abordar semejante proyecto es utilizando C, en asembler duro y puro seria muuuy largo y dificil de debuguear eficazmente.

En C te permine realizar las rutinas una a una y las puedes añadir con un copy/paste o con includes.
Algunas de ellas ya las encontraras programadas como la LCD, RPM, TEMP....


----------



## redvia (Ago 17, 2007)

muchas gracias estudiare vuestras sugerencias, y voy anotando para empezar a realizar algo.
sigo esperando ayuda, gracias...
jejejejej


----------



## capitanp (Ago 17, 2007)

deja de soñar

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-29152976-computadora-de-abordo-tacometro-velocimetro-software-tuning-_JM_


----------



## pSiKoDeLiKo (Ago 26, 2008)

hola a todos 

estoy estudiando ing electronica y yo tb tengo ideas similares a las de ustedes para presentar mi proyecto final ...solo que me falta bastante conocimiento porque estoy recien en 4 semestre

bueno la idea es parecida ..yo pensaba de algun modo acoplar una pc al vehiculo, la cual comparta información con los modulos de control del vehiculo (levantado de cristales, control de luces, velocimetro,control del combustible....en si con el trablero de navegacion)

de modo que con el software correspondiente poder manipular todos estos accesorios mediante la pc del vehiculo

quisiera saber si es factible realizar este proycto .

utds. ya tienen mas conocimientos y rogaria que me expliquen un poco sobre este tema 

graciass


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 8, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> deja de soñar


Viste la propaganda de Nike? esa que tiene como eslogan:

*Impossible Is Nothing*

 llegué a la conclusión de que ES CIERTO  



pSiKoDeLiKo dijo:


> hola a todos
> 
> estoy estudiando ing electronica y yo tb tengo ideas similares a las de ustedes para presentar mi proyecto final ...solo que me falta bastante conocimiento porque estoy recien en 4 semestre
> 
> ...



Que si es factible? COMPLETAMENTE! 
Si lo que querés es recibir los datos del vehiculo estudiá el tema del OBD...
Y para la parte de controlar el auto yo me inclinaría por lo sencillo... una placa con relés conectada a la pc (paralelo, serie o usb)... buscá en Google "CARPUTER" y te vas a dar una idea de lo que hablo... podés usar un celular con BT o WIFI para manejarlo... conectar un gps...que se yo... LO QUE SE TE OCURRA


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 9, 2009)

Yo estoy por hacer algo parecido (tacómetro, velocímetro, cuenta km, control de luces, CDI con autoatraso de punto, etc) para una moto.

Lo voy a hacer usando un Arduino (www.arduino.cc), me parece que muy complicado no va a ser, se programa todo en C.

Cuando tenga algo listo (dudo que sea dentro de poco porque estoy con otros proyectos) obviamente lo voy a postear, ya que a más de uno le puede servir.



Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 9, 2009)

El Arduino donde lo conseguiste? te salió muy caro?


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 10, 2009)

En Ditentec (www.ditentec.com.ar), me salió alrededor de 130$ con un ATMega328 en forma de Kit. Es un Freeduino 100% compatible con el ultimo Arduino, con usb y todos los chiches. También me compré otro ATMega168 con el bootloader del arduino precargado a 20$ en el mismo lugar.
Buena gente los de Ditentec, buen trato, me lo terminó trayendo el mismo tipo de ditentec (son dos creo) en auto hasta mi casa 

Es como este pero es la versión throuhole en vez de la smd (salvo el ftdi que viene soldado ya):








Si te interesa decime que te paso el mail de ventas, porque el sistema de compras no anda muy bien generalmente. También traen shields, acelerómetros, atmegas y otros arduinos (duemilanove, mega) y clones (freeduino, seeduino).

La verdad estoy muy contento con el aparatito


----------



## colgau (Oct 11, 2009)

Hola chicos, yo estoy trabajando en un proyecto que tambien es un "ordenador de abordo" como el que alguno dice, donde mide consumos, velocidad instantania y media, km en ultima sesion y totales, alarma cuando se sobrepasa una velocidad previamente establecida, fecha y hora, temperaturas ext/motor,ect. 
Las mediciones de velocidades, rpm, etc las obtengo de un endoder instalado en la rueda, no las extraigo de la instrumentacion del coche, consiguiendo asi una mayor precision y la posibilidad de instalarlo en cualquier vehiculo.
Lo visualizo todo por LCD de 4x20 y lo programo en asm, aunque ya tengo mas o menos el circuito diseñado(siempre cabe ampliaciónes o mejoras) estoy trabajando con el codigo, mas o menos voy por la mitad, aunque lo tenga todo en la mente. Cuando lo termine lo subiré por si puede servir aunque sea por partes


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 11, 2009)

colgau: estamos en lo mismo!!! pero mi diseño no es solo medir las temperatura, rpm, y niveles de combustibles (aunque el original de mi carro se daño) pero como mido el combustible??? jejjeje....

mi diseño se basa mas en el mejoramiento y redimiento del motor (q ande mas duro) con decirte q ando ahorita con el avance de los grados del motor!!!!

de donde eres tu?? o de donde son ustedes??? podemos "unirnos" y hacer algo innovador.

se de los pic (16f877) trabajo con el!!! jejejje


----------



## colgau (Oct 11, 2009)

albermillan69 dijo:


> colgau: estamos en lo mismo!!! pero mi diseño no es solo medir las temperatura, rpm, y niveles de combustibles (aunque el original de mi carro se daño) pero como mido el combustible??? jejjeje....
> 
> mi diseño se basa mas en el mejoramiento y redimiento del motor (q ande mas duro) con decirte q ando ahorita con el avance de los grados del motor!!!!
> 
> ...



parece interesante la propuesta, puede lograrse algo con nivel "novato espabilao". Lo interesante de mi proyecto en mi opinion, o al menos para mi es la precision que espero conseguir con las mediciones de distancia y velocidad independientemente del vehiculo en el que se instale(esto esta resuelto),con resolucion de  centesimas, aunque esperare a las pruebas por si es demasiado exigente o inutil.
yo estoy con 16f628a comunicado con el encoder por rf.
Aunque ahora mismo lo tengo parado ya qque mi pc donde trabajo esto se me ha "incomunicado" indefinidamente, estoy con el tema "mecanico" que parece lo mas jodio...


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 11, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> parece interesante la propuesta, puede lograrse algo con nivel "novato espabilao". Lo interesante de mi proyecto en mi opinion, o al menos para mi es la precision que espero conseguir con las mediciones de distancia y velocidad independientemente del vehiculo en el que se instale(esto esta resuelto),con resolucion de centesimas, aunque esperare a las pruebas por si es demasiado exigente o inutil.
> yo estoy con 16f628a comunicado con el encoder por rf.
> Aunque ahora mismo lo tengo parado ya qque mi pc donde trabajo esto se me ha "incomunicado" indefinidamente, estoy con el tema "mecanico" que parece lo mas jodio...


 
Realmente el tema mecanico es el mas jodio!!! de donde eres???

Lo de medir distancia y velocidad depende de muchos factores!! ejemplo mi caso!!!
Le cambie los cauchos a mi camioneta por unos mas grandes!! segun el velocimetro de ella voy corriendo 100Km/h pero un tio en un carro original de agencia venia atras y preguntaba el por q voy corriendo mucho!!! y le dije voy en 100 y el me dice verga mi carro va marcando 120!!!
 q tal??
A q conclusion llegue?? al ser los cauchos mas grandes tienen mayor recorrido!!!

de donde eres?? y a q te dedicas??


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2009)

@albermillan69 es obvio que con una cubierta más grande la distancia recorrida por cada vuelta de la rueda va a ser mayor, es por eso que si se quiere hacer algo preciso hay que considerar la circunferencia de la rueda e introducirla en el micro.
Es algo similar a lo que viene para bicicletas, hay que indicarle el diametro de la rueda.
El proyecto está muy bueno aunque si es para un auto relativamente nuevo yo me inclino por usar la información que provee el OBD


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 11, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> @albermillan69 es obvio que con una cubierta más grande la distancia recorrida por cada vuelta de la rueda va a ser mayor, es por eso que si se quiere hacer algo preciso hay que considerar la circunferencia de la rueda e introducirla en el micro.
> Es algo similar a lo que viene para bicicletas, hay que indicarle el diametro de la rueda.
> El proyecto está muy bueno aunque si es para un auto relativamente nuevo yo me inclino por usar la información que provee el OBD


 

el OBD como asi???

Claro entonces cada quien trabajaria para su carro!!! y no en ahcer uno generico!!! q pueda servir para varios carros(con un solo programa en el pic).

Cuando comenzamos???


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 11, 2009)

El OBD es un estandar en el mundo automotriz, y todos los autos mas o menos nuevos lo traen (creo que desde el año 2000 en adelante)... 
Pero si la idea es hacer algo genérico se podría hacer algo parecido a los paneles de MoTec que tienen algunas entradas analógicas, digitales, salidas pwm, etc...
http://www.motec.com.au/adl3/adl3overview/


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> El OBD es un estandar en el mundo automotriz, y todos los autos mas o menos nuevos lo traen (creo que desde el año 2000 en adelante)...
> Pero si la idea es hacer algo genérico se podría hacer algo parecido a los paneles de MoTec que tienen algunas entradas analógicas, digitales, salidas pwm, etc...
> http://www.motec.com.au/adl3/adl3overview/


 

eso es lo q quiero hacer mas o menos!!! pero para comenzar uso una LCD normal!! ya q no se manejar la grafica!! aunque lo q tengo en mente es la conexion de una computadora por usb y un sofware q me permita llevar un registro!! de consumos, velocidad maxima alcanzada entre otros detalles!!!

pero cuando y por donde comenzamos???

mi msn es albermillan69@hotmail.com alli me consiguen casi todo el dia!!! jejeje

vean!! q tal si para comenzar a medir velocidad de forma generica usamos un modulo gps???

q me dicen??? comenzamos por alli???


----------



## Tomasito (Oct 12, 2009)

albermillan69 dijo:


> vean!! q tal si para comenzar a medir velocidad de forma generica usamos un modulo gps???



Si querés medir la velocidad sin conectar nada al auto, me parece más viable usar un acelerómetro, sería mucho más barato.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

DriX dijo:


> Si querés medir la velocidad sin conectar nada al auto, me parece más viable usar un acelerómetro, sería mucho más barato.


 
bUENO COMENCEMOS COMO SEA!!! PERO COMENCEMOS!!! VA??


----------



## colgau (Oct 12, 2009)

Para medir la velocidad y km recorridos yo me he currao una tabla con unos 30 modelos diferentes de neumaticos dentro del pic . Dependiendo del diametro de la rueda la distancia es diferente. (PI*diametro=recorrido en una vuelta)


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> para medir la velocidad y km recorridos yo me he currao una tabla con unos 30 modelos diferentes de neumaticos dentro del pic . Dependiendo del diametro de la rueda la distancia es diferente. (pi*diametro=recorrido en una vuelta)


 
sabes como grabar en la eeprom del pic??? Con q el usuario meta una sola vez el diametro del caucho basta!!!


----------



## colgau (Oct 12, 2009)

exacto, lo lee en el inicio cual es el valor de la rueda como otras configuraciones establecidas por el usuario y almacenadas en la eeprom, para trabajar con ellas en variables.Para usar la eeprom no es dificil, en los data de microchip te da la información y algun ejemplo.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> exacto, lo lee en el inicio cual es el valor de la rueda como otras configuraciones establecidas por el usuario y almacenadas en la eeprom, para trabajar con ellas en variables.Para usar la eeprom no es dificil, en los data de microchip te da la información y algun ejemplo.


 
Usas C o mplab???


----------



## colgau (Oct 12, 2009)

albermillan69 dijo:


> Usas C o mplab???



ni uno ni otro, simplemente escribo el codigo en un documento de texto y lo guardo con extension *.asm y lo compilo. Nunca he visto la necesidad del Mplab.

tampoco uno ni proteus ni ningun soft, lo armo en protoboard y quemo micro y lo pruebo. No tengo proteus porque creo que es caro. No obtante esta semana despues de algo mas de un mes espero tener la pc funcionando para seguir con esto.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> No tengo proteus porque creo que es caro.


 
como asi??

bueno estamos igualas respecto a usar proteus!! solo lo uso cuando estoy ladillado o no tengo dinero para los materiales!!! pero no confio en el!!!

y como haces para compilar el .asm sin mplab???

pero mi pregunta es!! con q vamos a comenzar?? con un medidor de velocidad con un acelerometro?? o con q?? diganme de una vez para comenzar a investigar sobre el tema!!!



DriX dijo:


> Si querés medir la velocidad sin conectar nada al auto, me parece más viable usar un acelerómetro, sería mucho más barato.


 
Estuve averiguando y con un acelerometro no sirve medir velocidad!!! sigo con la idea de hacerlo via modulo gps!!!

Quien me apoya???


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 12, 2009)

un acelerometro no es para medir fuerzas g? al acelerar frenar y doblar?


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> un acelerometro no es para medir fuerzas g? al acelerar frenar y doblar?


 
si por eso no sirve para velocidad!!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 12, 2009)

claro, por eso lo decia


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 12, 2009)

entonces q otra idea sale por alli??? lo del gps me parace bien!!! pero no se como hacer para recibir los datos en el pic!!!


----------



## colgau (Oct 13, 2009)

yo he ideado lo de medir mediante el perimetro de la rueda:
por ejemplo una 195/70 R14
Aqui R14 es la medida de la llanta, 14 pulgadas
  14x25,4= 355,6 / 2=177,8 mm radio de la llanta
195*70/100=136,5 mm radio del perfil
136,5 + 177,8= 314,3mm de radio de la rueda
P=PI*r2
3,1416*628,6= 1974,80 mm recorre esta rueda en una vuelta

mi idea inicial era "contar " las vuentas con un iman tipo velocimetro de bicicleta para trabajar con estos datos, pero dado que los datos no son cifras redondas en ningun modelo de neumatico, asi que decidi utilizar un encoder absoluto, donde me muestrea cada movimiento. Esta es mi idea, el problema es el encoder, son artilugios caros de cojones... 
Has invesstigado algo acerca del modulo gps??


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2009)

"entonces q otra idea sale por alli??? lo del gps me parace bien!!! pero no se como hacer para recibir los datos en el pic!!!"

Lo del gps no es bien fácil, la mayoria tienen salida serie (que puede ser con diferentes protocolos, NMEA, TSIP,etc)...

Coincido con @colgau, lo más fácil y económico es el sensado de las vueltas de la rueda, es más barato un sensor de efecto hall y unos imanes de neodimio pegados en la llanta que un módulo gps 

El encoder caro del que hablás es para otra cosa...


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 13, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> yo he ideado lo de medir mediante el perimetro de la rueda:
> por ejemplo una 195/70 R14
> Aqui R14 es la medida de la llanta, 14 pulgadas
> 14x25,4= 355,6 / 2=177,8 mm radio de la llanta
> ...


 
CREO Q TUS ECUACIONES NO VAN!!!! POR Q??? LEE ESTO...


Hay una gran cantidad de información amoldada en el costado de un caucho. Esta información describe el nombre del caucho, su tamaño, si usa o no tripa, la clasificación del caucho, el índice de velocidad, la carga máxima, el inflado máximo, una advertencia de seguridad importante, y más. Haga "click" sobre un área dentro de la ilustración del caucho para aprender acerca de los campos individuales de información. (Posterior a la ilustración hay un resumen de esta información). . 






P-metric es la versión de E.U. de un sistema métrico de medidas para cauchos. "P" es la inicial de pasajero, "215" representa el ancho del caucho en milímetros, "65" es la relación de aspecto; la proporción de altura y ancho; lo que significa que la altura de este caucho es 65% de su ancho.​

La "R" significa radial. La "B" en lugar de la "R" significa que el caucho está construido con capas de cinturones colocados en direcciones opuestas. La "D" en lugar de la "R" quiere decir que es un caucho convencional.​ 
"15" es el diámetro del rin en pulgadas.​ 
hay q empaparse bien para sacar ecuaciones!!! vamos a trabajar las ecucaciones!! ya q nadie quiere lo del modulo gps!!!



colgau dijo:


> yo he ideado lo de medir mediante el perimetro de la rueda:
> por ejemplo una 195/70 R14
> Aqui R14 es la medida de la llanta, 14 pulgadas
> 14x25,4= 355,6 / 2=177,8 mm radio de la llanta
> ...


 

segun tu R14 es la medida de la llanta 14"!!! pero no es de la llanta sino del rin (es decir R15 es el hueco q se ajusta al rin)!!

195!! es el ancho en milimetros!!! es decir 19,5Cms! Creo q seria lo q pega del piso (la banda de rodamiento)!!

entonces no se como vamos a hacer para solo tener el DIAMETRO EXTERIOR del caucho!!!

Vean esto!! si tiene mas logica!!!
http://www.laceibatireshop.com/equivalencias.htm


----------



## colgau (Oct 13, 2009)

y cuantos imanes serian suficientes?? para mi esta parte es critica, quiero que la medicion sea real al 100%!!! para mi seria interesante unas 100 posiciones, preciso como un escalimetro.
Lo del gps estuve investigando un poco y no lo veo viable, aparte del rollo de los protocolos(los mas baratos que he visto usan NMEA) tienen un precio de capricho. Y la precicion por lo que he visto en un poco "imprecisa".
No es por ser pesado, pero vuelvo a dar la chapa con lo mismo:
no seria mas simple hacer una rueda polar o disco optico y leerlo por IR reflexivo? La instalacion seria mas simple, lo pones entre la rueda y el disco,y ya no tienes que estar midiendo en la llanta donde va cada iman refrescando la geometria con un compas en mano y haciendo equilibrios sobre un centro de la circunferencia indefinido....
con el disco optico ganariamos resolucion en los datos y precision al gusto.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2009)

No se porque hablan de ecuaciones y demás si lo unico que hay que hacer es calcular la circunferencia de un circulo, vayan a estudiar Matemática! 
Y si no quieren hay algo más fácil todavia... toman una cinta métrica, levantan el auto con el gato y miden directamente la circuferencia de la rueda...
Además me gusta más esto último porque es PRECISO, hay que tener en cuenta el desgaste de la cubierta (no es lo mismo una cubierta recién comprada que una lisa como las que tengo yo )


----------



## colgau (Oct 13, 2009)

por ejemplo una 195/70 R14
Aqui R14 es la medida de la llanta, 14 pulgadas 
14x25,4= 355,6 / 2=177,8 mm radio de la llanta
(las pulgadas se pasan a mm * 25,4 asi obtenemos el diametro de la llanta o el interior del neumatico)
195*70/100=136,5 mm radio del perfil
(hayamos el 70% de 195mm que es la banda de rodadura para hallar el radio del perfil)
136,5 + 177,8= 314,3mm de radio de la rueda
(dividimos entre 2 el diametro del rin y lo sumamos al radio de la altura del perfil para hayar el radio de la rueda)
P=PI*r2
3,1416*628,6= 1974,80 mm recorre esta rueda en una vuelta
(multiplicamos PI x el diametro de la rueda, que no es otra cosa que el radio x2)

eso es cierto, tambien deberiamos tener en cuenta la presion en los neumaticos, si el coche va cargado o con poco peso... pero esos detalles se escapan


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 13, 2009)

"y cuantos imanes serian suficientes?? para mi esta parte es critica, quiero que la medicion sea real al 100%!!! para mi seria interesante unas 100 posiciones, preciso como un escalimetro."
1 solo imán alcanza y sobra para medir distancia, pero si pretendés medir la velocidad tendrían que ir más para poder medir velocidades bajas...

"no seria mas simple hacer una rueda polar o disco optico y leerlo por IR reflexivo? La instalacion seria mas simple"
Los autos andan en la tierra también eh... un poco te barro y no queda nada reflectivo 

"y ya no tienes que estar midiendo en la llanta donde va cada iman refrescando la geometria con un compas en mano y haciendo equilibrios sobre un centro de la circunferencia indefinido"
Para poner un imán arriba, abajo, a la izquierda y a la derecha no hace falta medir mucho...

"con el disco optico ganariamos resolucion en los datos y precision al gusto."
La precisión con el sistema de los imanes es excactamente la misma...

"eso es cierto, tambien deberiamos tener en cuenta la presion en los neumaticos, si el coche va cargado o con poco peso... pero esos detalles se escapan"

Se escapan con cualquier método, son imprecisiones inevitables


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 13, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> por ejemplo una 195/70 R14
> Aqui R14 es la medida de la llanta, 14 pulgadas
> 14x25,4= 355,6 / 2=177,8 mm radio de la llanta
> (las pulgadas se pasan a mm * 25,4 asi obtenemos el diametro de la llanta o el interior del neumatico)
> ...


 
Ahora si me convenses!!! por la explicacion de cada ecuacion!!!! asi si!!! y los datos coinciden con los de la tabla!!


----------



## colgau (Oct 13, 2009)

no habia pensado en el barro, jajajaja



albermillan69 dijo:


> Ahora si me convenses!!! por la explicacion de cada ecuacion!!!! asi si!!! y los datos coinciden con los de la tabla!!



 ni yo lo entendia, se nota que no soy profe


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 13, 2009)

resupecto a los imanes!!! en un proyecto d la universidad utilice un encoder!! Osea un cd con 60 orificios!!! para mejor precision!!!

lo use para medir RPM en un motor dc!! y me funciono perfecto!!! con un error de +-1RPM...

la cuestion es como situarlo en un caucho sin q el cd de destroce???

pero ve las medidas del caucho de mi camioneta son 31X10,50R15 !!! como funcionan tus formulas???


----------



## colgau (Oct 13, 2009)

bueno, resuelto esto me voy a la cama que estro a currar en unas 5 hrs!!! Por cierto Fernandoae, los imanes los podemos poner en un disco,no??? jajajaj, no en serio, id meditando dudas o problemas

albermillannn, tengo sueñoooo....mañanaaa


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 13, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> bueno, resuelto esto me voy a la cama que estro a currar en unas 5 hrs!!! Por cierto Fernandoae, los imanes los podemos poner en un disco,no??? jajajaj, no en serio, id meditando dudas o problemas
> 
> albermillannn, tengo sueñoooo....mañanaaa


 

Ok pero me ayudas!!! y q hora es alla??


----------



## colgau (Oct 13, 2009)

00:00hrs... me voy
no son muy estrechas esas ruedas???
mañana, ok???
chaoooo


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 14, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> 00:00hrs... me voy
> no son muy estrechas esas ruedas???
> mañana, ok???
> chaoooo


 

ahora si??

solo necesito una formula para el formato 31x10,50R15!!!! me ayudan??

listo ya entendi!! 31" =>altura, 10"=> ancho, 50 %

es decir 31"= 78,74Cms Diametro

Perimetro= pi*diametro= 3,1416*787,4=2473,67mm = 2,47Mts (cauchos adaptados)

------------------------------------------------
245/70R16

16x25,4= 406,4 / 2=203,2 mm radio de la llanta
(las pulgadas se pasan a mm * 25,4 asi obtenemos el diametro de la llanta o el interior del neumatico)
245*70/100=171,5 mm radio del perfil
(hayamos el 70% de 195mm que es la banda de rodadura para hallar el radio del perfil)
203,2 + 171,5= 374,7mm de radio de la rueda
(dividimos entre 2 el diametro del rin y lo sumamos al radio de la altura del perfil para hayar el radio de la rueda)
P=PI*r2
3,1416*749,4= 2354,32mm recorre esta rueda en una vuelta (caucho original)
(multiplicamos PI x el diametro de la rueda, que no es otra cosa que el radio x2)

Difrencia por vuelta=2473,67-2354,32= 119,35mm es decir casi 12Cms por vuelta.

O me equivoco???


----------



## colgau (Oct 14, 2009)

190,5 radio de la llanta
3,255 mm de perfil de neumatico!!!??? 
tu tienes 3cm de banda de rodadura???

3,1 cm????


para ser mas exactos


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 14, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> 190,5 radio de la llanta
> 3,255 mm de perfil de neumatico!!!???
> tu tienes 3cm de banda de rodadura???
> 
> ...


 

eso es con quien??


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 14, 2009)

mejor para los calculos (formulas del programa) se le pide al usuario q inserte el diametro del caucho q esta montado en su carro!! es decir q el mismo mida la altura del caucho y lo induzca!!!!

Por que???
en mi caso el caucho es 31x10,50r15

Donde 31" es la altura del caucho!! es decir 78,74 Cms, pero cuando mido la altura con la presion q tienen ahorita tiene 73 Cms de alto!! (me imagino q 31" es a full presion).

Es decir q si coloco en el programa 78,74 Cms (de fabrica) tengo un periodo de 2,47Mts. Pero si coloco 73 Cms tendre un periodo de 2,30 Mts, es decir una diferencia de 17 Cms!!!

el error es mucho!!!


----------



## colgau (Oct 14, 2009)

por ahi lo miden todo en pulgadas??

esto parece mas complicado de lo que pensaba, 17cm en cuestion de minutos tendriamos un desfase importante.entonces necesitamos teclado numerico. Para ti esto no es problema porque trabajas con 40 pines, pero yo tengo 18... aunque si lo pienso tampoco me supone ningun problema.


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 14, 2009)

"la cuestion es como situarlo en un caucho sin q el cd de destroce???"
Definitivamente los sistemas ópticos NO SIRVEN, por lo que explique más atrás.
Los imanes junto a un sensor hall o un reed es lo mejor.

Y se están ahogando en un vaso de agua con lo de las fórmulas, porque es lo más fácil de hacer!:cabezon:
:estudiando:La circunferencia de un círculo es la distancia alrededor del círculo.  Se podría llamar  perímetro del círculo. 
Como encontrar la circunferencia de un círculo: 


La circunferencia de un círculo se puede averiguar multiplicando pi ( p= 3.14) por el díametro del círculo.
Si un círculo tiene un diámetro de 4Cm, su circuferencia es 3.14*4=12.56 Cm
Si conoces el radio, el diámetro es dos veces su largo.
O sino levantan la rueda y lo miden directamente ​


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 14, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> por ahi lo miden todo en pulgadas??
> 
> esto parece mas complicado de lo que pensaba, 17cm en cuestion de minutos tendriamos un desfase importante.entonces necesitamos teclado numerico. Para ti esto no es problema porque trabajas con 40 pines, pero yo tengo 18... aunque si lo pienso tampoco me supone ningun problema.


 
 Bueno se trabaja como uno quiera (pulgadas, mm, Cms, Mts)!!! 

colocar un teclado para q??? para q complicarse?? con un plusador basta y sobra!! todo depende del gusto del programador!!!



fernandoae dijo:


> "la cuestion es como situarlo en un caucho sin q el cd de destroce???"
> Definitivamente los sistemas ópticos NO SIRVEN, por lo que explique más atrás.
> Los imanes junto a un sensor hall o un reed es lo mejor.
> 
> ...


 
Un sensor de efecto hall me cuesta el doble de un switch optico!!! aqui en venezuela.

respecto a la formula no tenemos enredo alguno!!! solo q estamos viendo si se inserta en valor de la medida del caucho o uno mismo mide el caucho y mete el valor!!!


Por cierto como hago para q cuando el programa se cargue por primera vez lea un valor cargado en la eeprom del pic??? en c!!


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Oct 15, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Además me gusta más esto último porque es PRECISO, hay que tener en cuenta el desgaste de la cubierta (no es lo mismo una cubierta recién comprada que una lisa como las que tengo yo )


 
y los velocimetros originales??que error tienen?? por que en este caso seria un error que no se puede saltear?pero los originales tambien tienen ese problema, o no??

saludos


----------



## Romyggar (Oct 15, 2009)

colgau dijo:


> ni uno ni otro, simplemente escribo el codigo en un documento de texto y lo guardo con extension *.asm y lo compilo. Nunca he visto la necesidad del Mplab..



Como *Diablos* (*no* estoy insultándote ni mucho menos) compilas en un block de notas?
Entendería si me dices que editas tu programa en el block de notas, y luego?....en el mismo block de notas compilas?

Las *ventajas* de usar un entorno como *MPLAB*, es que ademas de escribir tu código,:


Puedes encontrar errores fácilmente,


Linkear (enlazar) otros archivos .asm que ya tengas hechos,

 
*Simular tus rutinas, calibrar tus retardos o delays con el stopwatch, *


Ver el contenido de la la EEPROM, ver los registros internos, ver tus variables definidas...


Ver cuanta memoria de programa y RAM te queda disponible,


Hacer in-ciruit debugging, 


Quemar tu pic sin programas intermediarios, 


Vincular tu código a otras apilaciones (como MATLAB y PROTEUS)....etc etc

Yo usé un dsPIC para mi proyecto de final de carrera, y si me hubiesen dicho que tenía que tenía que escribir mis códigos en el block de notas....me hubiese pegado 1 tiro en cada *guev@* :cabezon:....

colgau, lo que dije anteriormente fué sin ánimo alguno de ofender, solo que tu método para progrmar me parece descabellado...
*Sugerencia*: *Prueba* MPLAB u otro entorno de programación de bajo nivel que conozcas.

Por otro lado, el tema general del hilo me parece *interesante.*. ahora mismo estoy pensando como se puede medir el nivel de gasolina sin usar un sensor que genere algún *riesgo*, o el sensor de presión de las llantas..y mas aún el tan debatido medidor de distancias de *precisión*.....seguramente se me ocurrirá algo luego de investigar más sobre el tema...

Antes mencionaron que manejar tantos sensores trae consigo una *locura* de programa. Pués la solución que yo le daría a esto sería hacer de cada sensor (o grupo de sensores), un módulo(o módulos) independiente(s), que sólamente entrege los datos ya *sensados y procesados*, para que el núcelo central se encargue solamente de interactuar con el usuario final (ej: la LCD, un posible teclado numérico, un puerto rs232, etc). 

Porque siendo sincero, no es muy práctico tener todas las rutinas de un RPM, LCD, Sensor de presión, Velocidad, Distancia, Nivel de gasolina, teclado, RS232 (o usb), + cualquier cosa que se les ocurra en un PIC16F877/A (o 16F628A), (que tiene una pila de 8 posiciones solamente), hay que muestrear varios canales analógicos, dividir, sumar, multiplicar, hacer retardos, leer la EEPROM quien sabe cuantas veces, controlar una LCD (que a propósito no se que que tipo [ya sé que gráfica nó], pero esta debería ser lo suficientemente grande para mostrar al menos *2 o tres cosas al tiempo*), etc etc.

En conclusión, diseñemos  varios módulos segun se nos ocurran las cosas que se vayan a sensar, y al mismo tiempo se puede pensar en el microprocesador central que *interprete todo ese flujo de datos de forma más cómoda.*. con esto "generalizamos" un poco el proyecto (tal y como lo planteaba albermillan69) 

PD: albermillan69, acá en colombia, no cuestan tanto esos sensores. Cabe decir que yo NO hé trabajado *NUNCA* con estos, pero entré a la página de una tienda de electrónica conocida acá en bogotá y no son tan caros, están alrededor de 1 y 1.5 USD (dólar americano)

Aqui está el enlace a la página:
http://www.sigmaelectronica.net/sensores-efecto-hall-c-25_48.html

Que tal estas interfaces para el proyecto?:

Que opinan?, a mi me gusta la 3ra, pero siendo sincero, la más fácil de recrear es la 2da...


----------



## colgau (Oct 15, 2009)

Hoy he visto un odometro para auto y se conecta al medidor o sensor o lo que sea que trae el coche de serie, aunque no explica este proceso(será despues de pagar), quizas esta solucion fuese comoda y eficaz, porque si al final es similar al nuestro no habremos mejorado nada y hubiesemos perdido tiempo, esfuerzo y dinero, casi ná!.
Respecto a lo de usar 16f8xx o mi 628 tienes razon, puede que se quede pequeño para el proyecto. Lo de dividir por bloques o módulos, yo personalmente lo tenia asumido,pic en sensor y masticando datos para el master, ya que el mio es el mas limitado de todos, esto le allanaria un poco el proceso, pero no se hasta que punto.
lo de editar en block de notas es la costumbre, siempre lo he hecho, me he bajado el MPlab alguna vez, pero .... compilo con mpasmwin. Cierto que no es indispensable el MPlab, seguro que facilita las cosas, pero me da una perezaaa..... con lo simple que es el block!!!! enga, me lo bajo otra vez, haber si de esta no me rajo


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 15, 2009)

romyggar dijo:


> En conclusión, diseñemos  varios módulos segun se nos ocurran las cosas que se vayan a sensar, y al mismo tiempo se puede pensar en el microprocesador central que *interprete todo ese flujo de datos de forma más cómoda.*. con esto "generalizamos" un poco el proyecto (tal y como lo planteaba albermillan69)
> 
> PD: albermillan69, acá en colombia, no cuestan tanto esos sensores. Cabe decir que yo NO hé trabajado *NUNCA* con estos, pero entré a la página de una tienda de electrónica conocida acá en bogotá y no son tan caros, están alrededor de 1 y 1.5 USD (dólar americano)


 
todas saben q aqui en venezuela tenemos problemas con los dolares (regulados) por lo tanto traer componentes de fuera cuesta mucho!!! por lo tanto los venden caros!! 

el precio q tu me dices del efecto hall me parece bien!!! aqui el switch optico cuesta 3 $USD y el efecto hall  esta cerca de los 7$USD!!

Ademas para obtener los mismos resultados!!! para q gastar mas???  el switch optico ya yo lo probe y me lee perfectamente hasta cerca de las 3mil RPM (q este girando el cd de 60 orificios).

y respecto a los modelos de interfases el q dices (el 3ro) Bueno de echo en todos hay a saber mas de las lcd (porq son graficas). si en la de 16x2 (normal) estoy vuelto loco tratando de hacer una animacion sencilla, como sera en un lcd grafica???:-?


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 15, 2009)

"el precio q tu me dices del efecto hall me parece bien!!! aqui el switch optico cuesta 3 $USD y el efecto hall esta cerca de los 7$USD!!"

Pero sacalo de un cooler viejo de una pc, no hace falta que pagués 7 dólares (es un ROBO)...

"Ademas para obtener los mismos resultados!!! para q gastar mas??? el switch optico ya yo lo probe y me lee perfectamente hasta cerca de las 3mil RPM (q este girando el cd de 60 orificios)."
Si no te dije que no funciona... el tema es que con la suciedad en unos dias seguro que no te anda.


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 15, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> "
> "Ademas para obtener los mismos resultados!!! para q gastar mas??? el switch optico ya yo lo probe y me lee perfectamente hasta cerca de las 3mil RPM (q este girando el cd de 60 orificios)."
> Si no te dije que no funciona... el tema es que con la suciedad en unos dias seguro que no te anda.


 
con esta respuesta si me convences!!!

ahora tengo unos problemas con el uso de los tmr en C!! es q estoy tratando de comenzar a programar en c!!! ya q en mplab es muy laborioso!!!

Me ayudan porfa!!! necesito un interrumcion de tmr0 cada 250ms!!! ya a mi conteo de interrupcion externa (efecto hall) lo hago por RB0!!!

Como configuro el TMR0???


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 15, 2009)

Bueno ya soluocione lo del TMR0!!!

ahora mi duda es Km/h=[(conteo*3600/pulsos)*perimetro]

Donde:
conteo: N° de pulsos en un segundo.
pulsos: N° de pulsos q genera el disco (al dar una vuelta)
perimetro: perimetro del caucho.

Esta ecuacion q planteo sera la correcta??? o como seria???


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 18, 2009)

Bueno amigos despues de hechar lineas de programacion!! me estoy dando cuenta q es preferible hacer una conversion A/D para el calculo de la velocidad!! por q?

Segun la formula q yo saque!!

Km/h=(1/imanes)*(pulsos*3600)*perimetro/1000
donde: pulsos (efecto hall)
3600= ya q tenemos son los pulsos en 1seg lo multiplicamos por 3600 y los tenemos en 1hora
perimetro= del caucho
1000/ para hacer la conversion de metros a kilometros!!

Ahora un ejemplo con 4 imanes (4 pulsos por vuelta):

SI en 1Seg tenemos 20 pulsos: y un perimetro de 2,47Mts
Kmh=20*3600*2,47/4000= 44.46Km/h

Ahora si en vez de 20 pulsos tenemos 21:
Kmh=21*3600*2,47/4000= 46.68Km/h

Es decir q en un seg si se cuela un pulso o falta un pulso daria un error de 2.22Km/h

Q me dicen??? seria aceptable?? o es mucho el error??

Tienen dias q no comentan nada!!!!!!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 18, 2009)

Y es una muy buena precisión, yo por ejemplo tengo unas cubiertas mas chicas para tener más aceleración y el error es de 10Km/h (medido con un gps).
Lo bueno de hacerlo con el A/D es que liberas un poco el micro, probá el lm297


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 18, 2009)

y ese lm297 q es??? o para q lo usaria??? primera vez q lo veo!!


----------



## fernandoae (Oct 18, 2009)

Es un convertidor de frecuencia a tensión, convierte la frecuencia de la entrada en una tensión proporcional... la cual podés leer con una entrada analógica, ya que dependiendo de los valores de los componentes podés conseguir que la salida sea 1V cada 1000rpms o lo que te quede cómodo...


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 18, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:


> Es un convertidor de frecuencia a tensión, convierte la frecuencia de la entrada en una tensión proporcional... la cual podés leer con una entrada analógica, ya que dependiendo de los valores de los componentes podés conseguir que la salida sea 1V cada 1000rpms o lo que te quede cómodo...


 
ok!! seria como un lm331!!


----------



## colgau (Oct 20, 2009)

fernandoae... tu que micro recomendarias y verias capaz de hacerlo todo con seguridad de rendimiento??
yo estoy pensando en poner dos 628a para que no se aburran.
 y siguo sin la pc. Tengo el harddisk quemao.... no puedo recuperar nada, y todo por esa p***a pc, ya me ha quemao 2


----------



## albermillan69 (Oct 20, 2009)

Bueno yo estoy con el 16f877!! ya q es el q se medio usar!!! jejjeje


----------



## eduardo dulcamara (Oct 27, 2009)

HOLA AMIGOS, proyecto coche telemandado.-Ahora tengo un arduino 328 y aún no lo sé  programar, no es mi tema la programación¿Habrá todavía alguno de la vieja guardia que como yo se aburrra de esta opción moderna,y quiera disfrutar  montando un montón de chips sencillos, transistores baratos y asequibles ,conociendo eso sí el cómo y el por qué  y por tanto capaz de diseñar y alterar según alcance su paciencia( y talento), con lo que yo llamaría ingeniería casera, y lograr  manipulación perfecta de vehículos con una docena de funciones, vía radioemisores(también caseros) a 72 mega o más? Y basta calculadora escolar.HE GOZADO COMO CHINO EN ESTO, y lo  confieso, ,aún.; eso es para mí lo lindo de electrónica.Como los ochentametristas jubilados  de hace 40 años,paraísos perdidos, sin embargo...modelos que ahora se compran listos por unos pocos dólares. No te quedes en el pasado, nene...pero tu micro pasará también.

He leído harto sobre proyectos,muchos acaban fastidiando,y entiendo que restan credibilidad. ADHIERO a la bonita idea de este amigo que quiere enseñar, contagiar el morbo sin aburrir ni asustar con matemática ingenieril de alto nivel o medio.Si un iniciado algo sabe(o en este proyecto de open curso otros amigos, vamos aclarándole,de lguna manera consensuada,amistosamente, la comrensión básica de elementos como flipflops, temporizadores,osciladores básicos,que igual sirven para muchos proyectos,y en tanto funcionen y los comprendan los motivarán a aprender más,está hecho.¿Por qué no? Yo lo hice cuando aún no llegaban a Chile más que unas cuantas compuertas, y los FF ,gatillos y demás había que diseñarlos con discretos,a puro diodo y transistor. Saben?,funcionaron igual, sólo ocuparon más espacio (porque la codificación  es lenta, y basta)Tal vez no interese, tal vez interese en realidad a un experto en computación...suele pasar. Yo,en computación,apenas pataleo,y lo siento;me sobrevirá mi viejo monitor.


----------



## Romyggar (Nov 19, 2009)

eduardo dulcamara dijo:


> HOLA AMIGOS, proyecto coche telemandado.-Ahora tengo un arduino 328 y aún no lo sé  programar, no es mi tema la programación¿Habrá todavía alguno de la vieja guardia que como yo se aburrra de esta opción moderna,y quiera disfrutar  montando un montón de chips sencillos, transistores baratos y asequibles ,conociendo eso sí el cómo y el por qué  y por tanto capaz de diseñar y alterar según alcance su paciencia( y talento), con lo que yo llamaría ingeniería casera, y lograr  manipulación perfecta de vehículos con una docena de funciones, vía radioemisores(también caseros) a 72 mega o más? Y basta calculadora escolar.HE GOZADO COMO CHINO EN ESTO, y lo  confieso, ,aún.; eso es para mí lo lindo de electrónica.Como los ochentametristas jubilados  de hace 40 años,paraísos perdidos, sin embargo...modelos que ahora se compran listos por unos pocos dólares. No te quedes en el pasado, nene...pero tu micro pasará también.
> 
> He leído harto sobre proyectos,muchos acaban fastidiando,y entiendo que restan credibilidad. ADHIERO a la bonita idea de este amigo que quiere enseñar, contagiar el morbo sin aburrir ni asustar con matemática ingenieril de alto nivel o medio.Si un iniciado algo sabe(o en este proyecto de open curso otros amigos, vamos aclarándole,de lguna manera consensuada,amistosamente, la comrensión básica de elementos como flipflops, temporizadores,osciladores básicos,que igual sirven para muchos proyectos,y en tanto funcionen y los comprendan los motivarán a aprender más,está hecho.¿Por qué no? Yo lo hice cuando aún no llegaban a Chile más que unas cuantas compuertas, y los FF ,gatillos y demás había que diseñarlos con discretos,a puro diodo y transistor. Saben?,funcionaron igual, sólo ocuparon más espacio (porque la codificación  es lenta, y basta)Tal vez no interese, tal vez interese en realidad a un experto en computación...suele pasar. Yo,en computación,apenas pataleo,y lo siento;me sobrevirá mi viejo monitor.



No entendí que tiene que ver tu comentario con el tema...


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Nov 19, 2009)

hola, como andan.. estube leyendo todo el foro.. y quiero hacer lo mismo que ustedes.. pero al final me quede con la duda de que tipo de sensores iban a usar??

por ahi escuche a un profesor decir que los autos nuevos traen los sensores del velocimetro en la caja de cambios, que tienen un iman y un sensor pero que estan dentro de la caja de cambios.. serio mucho lio desarmar la caja para poner un sensor..

yo ahora me voy a poner a investigar a ver que sale.. pero quiero participar en esto!!

saludos!!


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 19, 2009)

"q utds"
"qde"
"q"

Estas mandando mensajes de texto?? :enfadado:


----------



## Pablito_eyk (Nov 19, 2009)

jajaja .. es que se me escapan por ahi fernando!!

mucho msn!!


----------



## microsistel (Ene 24, 2010)

Estoy en desarrollo de algo similar, comenten y avanzamos..

Saludos


----------



## unimog (Feb 15, 2010)

Haber ques os parece esto, lo encontre en la red, por que estoy intentando fabricar uno para utilizacion en 4x4 para navegar con rutometros, en los que te dan distacias totales y parcialeshttp://perso.wanadoo.es/char_byte/Pagina%20mx-84.htm


----------

